# MBTI and Video Game Genres/Styles



## Snolanda (May 14, 2013)

alecross said:


> Hi. I've been thinking lately, and came up with a sort of reasoning as to why certain people prefer certain games to others, and I think it can be traced (to a degree) back to MBTI.
> 
> Basically, I've equated a certain gameplay style/experience to each temperament (?)
> 
> ...




I find this to be nearly exact opposite for me. I greatly prefer multiplayer games IF they're done well. I have a huge huge preference for open world games. I crave a deep game play with a deep story that has characters that I relate to and care about. The closest that gets to me is J vs P. I'm majoring in video game design, and I think thats why I value design as much as I value the gameplay.

I don't know if you can really relate video games to type. Often people play video games to get the exact opposite of what they want in their life. You may be able to pin down specific generes, but also consider that many people will play games such as call of duty to play with other people. Video games have come far, by Artificial Intelligence in games is still sometimes pitiful.





> *Any sports game [ISTJ]
> Final Fantasy? [ISFJ]
> Counter-Strike [ESTJ]
> Any Tycoon or City Simulator *(That has a visible goal)* [ISTP]
> ...





> (I'm sorry!)* [ESTP]
> Any Facebook "social" game [ESFx]
> Dwarf Fortress [INTJ]
> The Elder Scrolls or Fallout [INTP]
> ...


I play most sports games
I've never touched Final Fantasy and I don't want too. It seems really complex and there's a huge story I don't want to spend the time learning.
Haven't played counterstrike, not interested.
Tycoon games are hit and miss. Game Dev Tycoon, Cruise Ship Tycoon are yesses for me.
Haven't played Bioshock, it's interesting.
No FB games
Elder Scrolls games.
Used to play Wow.
Zelda and League and Minecraft are all yesses.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

RPGs have always been my favorite genre. Any sort of big adventure, really.


----------



## blastoise (Oct 15, 2012)

I am a Te dom/aux type of some sort. I've been playing Civilization IV as an email game with my friends for two years now, almost every day, and I still enjoy it a lot. In addition, I've been playing Civ 3 (which is my favorite of the franchise) a lot recently on single player.

What I enjoy the most in Civ games is the war aspect - especially the tactical side of it. I enjoy the process of creating these bigger picture guidelines, deciding where to attack and why, what should be defended and how much, who will be the opponent and who the ally, how to allocate the treasury as efficiently as possible etc. I also like the single, operational level battles because they are usually much more straightforward (if your strategy works as it should) compared to the larger scale scheming, giving a nice balance to the gameplay.

I don't like FPS, MMORPG or sports games because I am not good at them. I do enjoy some puzzle games though.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I prefer strategy games (like Civilization) or SRPGs (like Disgaea). I also like RPGs that are difficult and actually require some strategy, although I'll play easier RPGs like Pokemon and such too.

MMORPGs are awesome and I also like games like Far Cry 3 and Bioshock. Not big on multiplayer FPS or sports games.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite games (series) are Left 4 Dead, Gears of War, Minecraft, Elderscrolls, Bioshock, and GTA. Left 4 Dead is by far my favorite game ever. In my opinion, Call of Duty is crap. I'm an ISTJ, I don't necessarily follow the tend I think.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Linear gameplay games does not bother me (actually sometimes I prefer them). Games must have a goal for me (preferable a single one). What I do like most is when there is good artificial intelligence of opponents in games I play and I like it when the games I play are challenging/difficult... I've got nothing against playing at a high difficulty level where I lose frequently. I DO NOT like elder scrolls games.


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

Would a Super Smash Bros series game or a Mario Party be considered ESFJ?


----------



## jjl2357 (May 9, 2013)

Then again, linear games tend to be more plot-driven, which might be a draw for the Fs..


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

My brother (INTP) plays CoD a lot, but has also played Age of Empires, Fable...actually fable was my game because I thought it looked really cool, but then I lost interest lol, I can't play games that have 'levels' so he ended up finishing it for me. The same happened with the Harry Potter games...He plays another game too...errm...America's Army or something? He completes the actual game and then does all the multiplayer stuff online with one or two friends and a couple family members. 

Oh and he played World of Warcraft for a while too.

The sorts of games I enjoy are ones that don't last long and that you can jump in and out of like Halo, CoD, Age of Empires. These are more fun for me.

EDIT: He just told me that he also plays Minecraft.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

The problem with multiplayer games is that I often find people who only play for themselves and love to ruin everything and cause trouble. Back when I played WoW there was always 1-2 people who would mess something up, when I raided I had to wait for everybody to get sorted as well as smoke breaks, toilet breaks etc on top of my terrible NZ internet plus there is always that one person who irritates the hell out of me. With Minecraft people would use cheats/mods too much, destroy stuff etc and it got boring quickly.

Most open world games don't feel real, the enviroments often feel stiff with little variety. I like the original WoW because despite the poor flow it felt alive (until they killed it with insta-80s and LFD leveling). Jak 2 has to be the worst GTA clone I've ever played, the first was nice so I don't get how they let it be like that, AssCreed is a bit better as it suits the game mechanics but it also feels stiff at times. When I think open world I want something with a lot to do without generic repetative quests, as well as weird interesting hidden places to explore. I love Easter Eggs (obscure, not pop culture references like WoW loves to do), I remember one of the old FF games had like a Programmers room, more devs need to do stuff like that.

I mostly like RPGs though I do enjoy 3D Platformers (Tomb Raider, Uncharted, R&C etc I mostly play Sony consoles) and the odd T/FPS especially if it's some sort of survival horror. Sometimes I play silly/simple games like Lollipop Chainsaw when I don't want to concentrate but still have something to play. There is something off putting about modern open world WRPGs like the Elders Scroll games. Fighting games are somewhat enjoyable but they don't interest me long enough to get any good with them, similar with RTS games but it mostly comes down to priorities which JRPGs always win out on.

With Personalities I can see certain types are more inclined to certain games but not limited, I know a lot of INTJs seem to love RTS games but have a soft spot for stuff like Pokemon and Zelda (never played myself) also I maybe wrong but Ne doms seem to love anything to do with Zombies/Horror. I am also drawn to weird, 3deep5u kind of stuff which seems off colour and morbid but I also really love anything moe/cute.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I've played a lot of different genres in the last 20 years, but my favorites tend to be:
- Strategy games along the lines of Age of Empires, Rise of Nations or Civilization. 
- MMORPGs, preferably those with a well developed player economy. 
- "Strategic shooters", think Mass Effect series, Metal Gear Solid and Farcry 3.


----------



## Spidersylar (Jun 9, 2013)

I play World of Warcraft and The Sims mostly.


----------



## Marc Vesper (Nov 2, 2013)

I was, up until the last couple of years, a hardcore PC gamer. I'm INFP. I would say my favourite games of all time are Warcraft 3, narrowly followed by Morrowind (unfortunately a little dated now). WoW and RTSs are up there too.

My hypothetical ideal game would be one that has some set goals, as sandbox games don't motivate me (I might as well just play with lego IRL...). Most of all, it should give me the ability to beat it/ win at it _in my own distinctive way_. I get off on trying to make weird character builds, or card decks, or weapon combos successful. This also, generally speaking, needs the game to be deep and ricj enough to support ubiqueness. Lastly, well, there's not much pleasure in doing unexpected things to beat a game if no-one acknowledges it, so I prefer competitive multiplayer games. I rarely play now however, due to a combination of poverty and a fear of how easily I have let games take over my life in the past. Board games are safer.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

World of Warcraft mainly now, but seriously I played way too many games to start writing them down. Actually I think I don't want to for my sanity.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

I pretty much enjoy any video game except for sports games (well, I used to play the Tony Hawk games, turn off gravity, and kill myself in different ways). Online multiplayer games do tend to make me significantly angrier than games that I can just play alone (most of the people online are probably ExTx or ExxJ, and are primarily selfish man-children). 

I also get annoyed when people watch me play video games. I don't give a shit if I waste all of my ammo; having no ammo is less annoying than getting bitched at by somebody who is apparently an expert on everything. Video games are supposed to be fun, but other people turn them into another form of stress.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Used to play a lot of us vs them survival games such as dota, starcraft 1, warcraft III, unreal tourney along with plenty of survivor/hard-type maps in the latter two. Loot games such as diablo II were addictive. Went through a fair bit of RPGs and custom hard-type versions with plenty of hours over elder scroll games/fable/witcher/dragon age with game-play mods. I chalk this up to Ti-Se preference for tactical and endurance-based gameplay.


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Visible goals - Perfect description. only thing is as a sensor i also love open world games which provide me a lot of freedom to achieve those goals however i can and at my own pace.


----------



## darkspirit (Jul 10, 2014)

Bit of a necro post (and first) here, but whatever. As an INTP I am pretty much able to enjoy any game, save for sports games which never interested me. What I love about gaming is the ability for me absorb myself in them and experience what it is like to "be" another personality type. For example, when I play a competitive multiplayer game and get insight in what it is like to have an E over I preference, or when I play final fantasy I see what its like to have an F over T preference. 

With that said, I find myself most liking games you would expect an INTP to like such as skyrim, bioshock, and dues ex HR. Dark Souls in particular is great game for INTPs due to its unpredictable and pattern-learning gameplay and its style of storytelling. Despite my love for these games, I find myself sinking most of my time into competitive multiplayer shooters like CoD or games like dota. I relish in defeating other teams and take pride in my stats. Its almost like there is an inner ESTP in me locked away that uses multiplayer games to express itself. I fit the INTP description perfectly otherwise.

On a side note I found GTAV and assassin's creed games to be extremely boring.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't really like simulator games all that much. They're fun for a bit but I wouldn't spend much time on them. Same with Minecraft. I mess around with it occasionally, but it's not something I play for long periods of time. I mostly play JRPGs, but I really like music/rhythm games as well. Simple matching/puzzle games like Tetris, Columns, Bejeweled, etc. are fun when I want to relax. I grew up with Zelda so it's always been one of my favorite series. I also like similar games like Okami, 3D Dot Game Heroes, etc. 

I don't like using guns in games. I'm probably not going to play much of any game where the main weapon is a gun. Some of them are still fun to watch others play, but guns just don't satisfy me. I need that impact of a sword/blunt object/fist/etc. Certain sports games are fun, but I avoid them for the most part. I'm pretty neutral on platformers. I play them sometimes, but I'm also terrible at them. I rarely play MMOs. When I do they're usually Asian MMOs, and I only play because they look cool and let me beat things up with a giant axe. If there's no axe weapon then I probably won't play.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I focus on the design and flow...and get critical about how the game was put together more than actually enjoying the damn thing >_< I'm mostly attuned to action/adventure games since the mechanics and craftmanship tends to be more diverse in reflexivity.
I have the same technical approach to looking at films and stories. I don't even care if the story is original or has some kind of valid lesson or anything (I can apply valid enough meaning to most things, thus I prefer a minimal approach); I care about the structure, clarity, and pace being consistent and fluid, things like that. I'm not entirely sure about my type from this habit.


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

INTP, favorite game is skyrim


----------



## ladypancake (Apr 20, 2014)

Non-linear exploration games where the point is lost due to endless side quests and unlockable achievements.

Or super smash bros. I have spent many long nights kickin' some A as toon link or squirtle.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Interesting theory but as an INTJ i think i defy the stereotypical RPG/MOBA genres. I HATE them with a passion. Racing games, fighting games, shooters and GTA clones are my favourites. Basically anything that's gameplay-focused and requires mastery of game mechanics and is action-focused. I don't mind some story-driven games AS LONG AS the gameplay is solid. Bad controls or poor gameplay is an instant 0/10. So definitely an xxTJ by your theory, but I vs E for multiplayer doesn't seem to fit. I think my ENFP friend dislikes multiplayer most of the time but i like competitive games like Street Fighter and Counter-Strike but don't win/loss seriously i play for fun, whereas he will play story-driven games but when it comes to multiplayer he will be super-competitive and care about winning


----------



## Vex1218 (Jun 13, 2014)

I find myself playing more stealth-based games. I enjoyed the game play of Thief (although I didn't get much into the story). I enjoy open world role playing most often.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I really enjoy open-world action RPG's with interesting plot attached. Some games that come to mind are Skyrim, Dark Souls (sort-of lineair but with excellent level design) and Dragon Age.
I also really enjoy strategy games of all kinds. Games like Anno 1404/2070, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Total War series and Age of Empires.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Probably IFP here.

RPGs is my favorite. I also love action, adventure, action-RPG.
Suikoden series! See my avatar. 1 and 2 are the best, and I like 2 even more.

MMORPGs for some time, and room-escape games.

Car racing and sports are probably my least favorite. :/


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

Possible INxP here, my ten favorite games in no particular order are:
1. Skyrim
2. The Witcher 2
3. Guild Wars 2
4. GTA Series
5. Max Payne 3
6. Far Cry 3
7. Minecraft
8. Counter-Strike: Source
9. Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
10. Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

INTP.

I've always preferred button smashing games with a fair amount of skills at use.

I prefer PvP over PvE and/or Single Players.

AI is too dull for me, I can't get into Single Player games nowadays, I get bored too quickly.

The only decent Single Players I've genuinely enjoyed, are the PS2 main series (Jak&Daxter/Sly Cooper/Ratchet and Clank/God Of War).

I need some type of interactive and competitive aspect between players.

1. GunZ (Probably the most button smashing/skillful TPS game available)
2. Runescape ( I PvP'd only (botted to level up my skills on multiple accounts))
3. Smite

Although, as the OP suggested, the roles I pick in Multiplayer games, are always self-reliant, I pick the most independent/self-reliant/solo character or gameplay.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

I prefer multiplayer games surprisingly(I guess), but only certain types. High skill level and/or high knowledge level games are the only ones that interest me. Mostly because I'm not skilled enough at the former, or there is always something new to learn in the latter. 

Current favorites in no particular order:

DCS World(Su-25, Su-25T, F15C, A10C(favorite))
League of Legends
Kerbal Space Program
Arma 3
Space Engineers
Shadow of Mordor

Add around six thousand dollars worth of stuff I play less than those.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

ENFJ.

Party-based games with semi-linear world and epic hero -story appeal to me the most. I don't like MMORPG's 'cause they don't focus the story as much as I'd like: I need to have the ultimate, heroic goal (hello Fe-Ni). Also I usually like to take my time when deciding what to do next and make strategies so pause -button is pretty much mandatory.

My favorite games are Baldur's Gate and Final Fantasy XII. Dragon Age seems awesome but I still haven't had enough time to play it.


----------



## DriftinFool (Oct 21, 2014)

Racing games have always been my strong suit. Could always just pick them up and win. Haven't really played many of them in recent times though.
For the last 3 years, I've played world of tanks and managed to be in the top 1% of the server. Guess quick reactions to a constantly changing situation is what makes me good at those types of games. I find calm and focus amidst chaos the easiest.
I also play modded minecraft. I enjoy aesthetic building as well as complicated automation. Building factories of wires, pipes, machines, and logic circuits sucks me in for hours. 

I have gotten other games, but they just collect dust. I basically flip between tanks and minecraft. Not sure why they are all I play anymore.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

INFJ

Sims is about the only game I'll play on a consistent basis. I love spending hours building the perfect house. Or doing really random challenges. Playing normally does not appeal to me. I almost never get a job. Cheats for money, and then I goof off the entire time.

I'll also do Age of Empires and Simcity, but they were picked out by an ENTJ and INTP, respectively, so they don't really reflect my taste as much.


----------



## Alpha64 (Apr 30, 2013)

RPG's, FPS and specially strategy games (really like RTS).
Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Counter Strike 1.6, Dwarf Fortress (a long time that i don't play it), Men of war Series (RTS), Fallout 3/New Vegas, Bioshock, Final Fantasy Series are some titles that i enjoy.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

As an ISFP, I play a lot of MMORPGs. Guild Wars 2, Vindictus, Neverwinter, and Mabinogi to name a few. I play mainly those because they meet my unusually high expectations -- fun combat system, beautiful graphics, good storyline, and sexy characters. However, I end up being a loner in said MMOs -- not very often that I would enter a dungeon with others. I solo most game content because I don't think that people would be very comfortable with having a half-naked man or woman in their party.
Where I really feel at home, though, are racing games and music games. NFS series, Audiosurf, and Osu! I love clicking and pressing buttons to the beat, and I love speeding across the highways blasting some punk-rock. So exhilarating.


----------



## ToddPhoenix (Nov 2, 2014)

My INTP sister loves the Professor Layton and Ace Attorney games. She plays Pokémon sometimes, and Elder Scrolls as well, but the problem is that she can't stay on one character for very long... She likes to make new ones all of the time. She has at least 9 different Skyrim characters that I can name off the top of my head. Strangely enough, only two of them were humanoid characters... The rest were elves, cats, and lizards. 

As a side note, she also enjoys Clash of Clans and just about every MMORPG that catches her fancy... She never stays on one for too long though.


----------



## saythe (Sep 26, 2014)

RPGs

Adventure games too


----------



## Alistor3 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm surprised there's only one other ISFP in this thread. I actually really like Skyrim, just not the bugs and the lagging. I'm also a huge Assassin's Creed fan, along with Resident Evil. Also who can't resist the classics like Mario or Pac-Man. 
Unfortunately I've played Animals Crossing... it's annoying. And I despise Little Big World! 
I've been wanting to try out The Evil Within and Silent Hill.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTP. I like to play simulation-based games like Tomodachi Life so that I can manipulate people's lives and feel like a god.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ENTJ. I disagree with the initial assertion, but I know that there are some tendencies. I play a ton of strategy games (Civilization, Total War etc.) and there was a poll done on one website I belong to for the Total War series. It was largely xxTJs but there were a surprising number of INTPs as well. At the time, I thought I was an ENTP before I fully understood cognitive functions and I don't remember there being any. INTPs, but no ENTPs for whatever reason.

But aside from strategy games, I play a lot of simulation/tycoon games and mulitplayer based games, especially at this time with the new Smash Brothers out. I don't mind online, but I prefer to play with friends actually IN the room with me. 

I like games of various genres, but the above are my preferences. I won't touch MMORPGs though, but I admit that EVE Online sounds tempting.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

ISTJ here. I play first-person shooters prettymuch exclusively because I suck at other types of games. I have a pretty consistent pattern: finish the single-player campaign first, then play multiplayer.


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

I absolutely hate simulators. I don't think there's anything more boring than those. There aren't really any quests to solve. I like adventure games with both freedom and quests. 

Like "The Elder Scrolls" games and "The Legend of Zelda". Those are on top of my list.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm an INTJ and I mostly find myself playing Crusader Kings II nowadays; in fact, it's like the only game I've consistently played this last year, and probably the game I've invested the most time into overall. I like other strategy games like Medieval II Total War and Civilization as well.

I don't really play a lot of video games, but besides those I also enjoy RPGs and jRPGs and games that make you think. I like Silent Hill and some other psychological horror games too, because I like immersing myself and getting frightened.

The 3D Zelda games for the Nintendo 64 are perhaps my favourite games of all time, but that could be mostly out of nostalgia.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

This is hard, I like a lot of types of videogames.
I love fighting games and I have many of them (like Tekken).
I expecially love games that mix strategy with fighting (musou games) like Samurai Warriors.
I also like RPGs like Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, Zelda or TWEWY.
I also love pokémon games.

I like horror games as well, because they get me scared at the moment I'm playing them but after I've finished them I feel very relaxed and calm.
Whether horror games have a story or not doesn't really matter to me. For example, I love playing slenderman games even if there's no real story in them. The important is that they entertain me.

I don't really like online RPGs because while I like interacting with people IRL, I hate doing it online because it's very difficult for me.


----------



## dexysmidnight (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and I like most games. If the concept or idea speaks to me I'll play it, if it doesn't I won't play. It has nothing to with category. 
I like games like Counter-Strike and Call of Duty, but also Age of Empires and The Elder Scrolls, Guild Wars 2, Archeage and even Hay ay + The Sims and Simcity. I do like games with a story, though. Always has. But as I said; most times it doesn't matter. ^^


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I like games where I can create my own characters.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm an ESFP I hate any facebook game really and LOVE fallout <3


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm a fighting game junkie.


----------



## Draconic God of WTF (Feb 18, 2015)

Dang it! And here I thought I was the only one who drew this connection. Looks like I need to sharpen my google researching skills. Also noticed this has been around for a while. Yes I'm new here and quickly slapped together a profile to say this but I'm going to say that I feel there is definitely a connection between MBTI types and what kinds of video games people may like. But maybe not only that, but that it could also branch off into other forms of entertainment media. I will say this is how I feel about the scale (this is copy-paste straight from the website I've put up on this very topic:
Games that are liked by Extraverts are likely to:

Contain multiplayer modes (Local multiplayer > Online multiplayer)
Be dialogue-rich
Promote pro-social messages/ideals

Games that are liked by Introverts are likely to:

Contain only single player modes
Have little-to-no dialogue
Promote anti-social messages/ideals (perhaps humorfully)


Games that are liked by Sensibles are likely to:

Be realistic by aesthetics or graphics
Have familiar mechanics
Contain the ability to practice specific skills in-game

Games that are liked by Intuitives are likely to:

Be abstract by aesthetics or graphics
Introduce unique mechanics
Require the player to reflect deeply on something


Games that are liked by Thinkers are likely to:

Require cognition of some sort to play
Not necessarily have as much story to them
Invoke logical thoughts

Games that are liked by Feelers are likely to:

Be relatively simpler to play
Have a deeper or moving story to them
Engage the player's emotions


Games that are liked by Judicials are likely to:

Allow the player time to work things out
Be more focused around strategies and tactics
Have a certain, set structure to them (IE: RPG)

Games that are liked by Prospectings are likely to:

Constrain the player's time, forcing the player to act quickly
Be more focused around the player's individual skill
Have minimal structure to allow for potential in-game chaos (IE: FPS)

How do you all feel about this?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I hate competitive games. I just want to be able to relax.


----------



## Draconic God of WTF (Feb 18, 2015)

Xahhakatar said:


> I hate competitive games. I just want to be able to relax.


I agree sometimes especially when I get randomly matched up against a team of well-seasoned players whilst my team is literally a mix-up of a few very experienced players, a few semi-experienced players, and a few newbies. I greatly prefer co-op over competetive for this reason.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm an ENFJ and I'm that person my NT cousin makes play so that he and his friends can play an unorthodox game where whoever shoots me the most times wins.


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr.Horrible said:


> the Legend of Zelda spot on. SPOT ON.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts
> Zelda
> ...



Amen friend! I'm INFJ & totally obsessed with Legend of Zelda games. The story is always great, the characters have depth, and the puzzles are always fun. LOVE LoZ!!


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

INTP here and have never played Elder Scrolls or Fallout.

I've always loved RPG growing up though. Ragnarok Online, Pokemon, Zelda, Sims, Harvest Moon, that kinda stuff.

But nowadays, I enjoy COD, Left 4 Dead, and Skate 3.


----------



## LuckyWanderer (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm ENFP, and the games I like match your formula very well sir.

I like multiplayer so much more than single player games. I get lonely when I play by myself for too long :'( I really enjoy games that require solid teamwork too, like League of Legends.

Also open-world games are awesome, like Skyrim. I love that sense of freedom. I also like games with puzzles that have multiple ways to solve them, not just one with an eye to hit to open a door or something (not pointing fingers). 

In summary I really like interactive RPGs with rich open-worlds full of all sorts of interesting cultures and creatures to explore.
Skyrim, Minecraft, most MMORPGS, etc.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

INFP, admittedly kind of an ex-gamer now (since the last 5 years or so), but it was a big part of my life for many years.

Things I look for in games are; immersive experience, rich storyline and characters (especially if I identify with characters), good overall level/world design, well-suited soundtrack, originality and quirkiness, anything that inspires the imagination. It doesn't have to be all those things at once mind you, but inspiring the imagination is probably the most important thing. Sometimes playing a game can be more of an appreciation of it as an art form than the actual playing of it.

I never put myself in a box and only played certain genres since a lot of games have some or all of these things, I played anything from shooters to long RPGs (Final Fantasy-type games) to strategy games, platformers, and others, but they have to have those above things.

Things I don't value in games are I guess too much skill in the actual gameplay, it doesn't really appeal to me to have to practice a lot to perfect gaming skills and it's more of a barrier to seeing the next part of the game that has to be got through; there's some satisfaction in getting to the next part of a game but the satisfaction isn't in becoming skilled at it, more in seeing what else the game has to offer. I see multiplayer as a fun distraction at times but never something I took seriously, but when I do play multiplayer I definitely prefer co-operative.

There are a few genres that really do nothing for me; for example vs beat-em-ups (Mortal Kombat and the like), those "serious" FPS games (Medal of Honour and the like), sports games, anything too focused around competition and beating enemies (or each other in multiplayer), those never appealed to me.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

All sorts? It'd be easier for me to list my favorite games rather than sticking with genres

I like open-sandbox games. I love exploring. When I first got Skyrim, I spent hours just going from place to place and not even focusing on any quests. I'm told I would enjoy Fallout.

Portal was fun, because I like it's quirky humor. It made me laugh a lot, and IMO, is very Ne friendly. Cave Johnson is obviously an ENTP. I don't care what none of y'all say.

Halo is my fps of choice. It might be because I secretly find the Master Chief/Cortana relationship romantic as hell, but we're gonna pretend like I didn't say that and continue with this list.

There's also good ol' Zelda. Can't ever go wrong with those games. And while we're discussing ninetendo, Super Smash Bros is fun as well.

The Bioshock games. Demonstrating the faults of extremist societies so we don't have to. Hopefully.

Aaaaaaaaand Kerbal Space Program. cuz any self respecting physicist/gamer owns it.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I cannot speak for all INFJs, of course, and am not certain which genres might appeal to which types. As for me, I am attracted to the RPG, RTS, and City-Building genres, with regard to single player. I like RPG worlds in which I can immerse myself, and which have an interesting lore and story-line, but are more sandbox-oriented and non-linear. The Ultima series was a favorite growing up, as were Wasteland and the Fallout series, and I would like to give Oblivion and Skyrim a whirl at some point. I enjoyed Icewind Dale 1 and 2, even though (and maybe especially since) they were little more than dungeon crawls. I have always enjoyed the AD&D rules (more 2nd edition than 3rd or 3.5), and quite like creating my own party. 

I am not terribly great at RTS games, but enjoy them nonetheless. These days I play the occasional session of Age of Empires 3, Stronghold Crusader, or Caesar III, and also like Warcraft 3 and Starcraft. I greatly enjoy simulation games which require micromanagement, the more intricate the better. Ideally, each NPC would have her or his won schedule, name, etc.

As far as MMORPGs, I enjoy immersive, sandbox environments, and gravitate toward a role-play light style whereby I remain in character, but rarely participate in large-scale, player or GM created role-playing scenarios. I have not played many MMORPGS, due to an inability to find just the right fit for my taste. My favorite of all time is early pre-Trammel Ultima Online. I am not big into PVP, but feel that it is a necessary component. I tried WoW for a few months, and enjoyed it, but ultimately, the linear approach was not enough to hold my attention. 

What I really search for in an MMORPG is freedom, immersion, simulation, and a real sense of belonging. When I played Ultima Online back in 1997-99, I recall really feeling like the world was alive and mostly controlled by the players. Micro-communities formed around particular towns, and each had its own quirky inhabitants and little dramas. Everyone was more a cog in the system, and not the hero of her or his little world. There were no instances or linear story-lines. It was chaotic, immersive and fun. Ideally the other players would remain in character, have lore-appropriate names, and not break the fourth wall, thus preserving the suspension of disbelief and adding to the overall immersion factor, but this could likely only be accomplished on a small scale within an private server peopled with like-minded individuals. 

I haven't tried one yet, but I think that a sandbox-oriented survival game, with or without zombies (but preferably with) would be right up my alley. Something that hits just the right balance between thrilling and tedious.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm an INFP and have been gaming in one form or another since playing frogger on my dad's old computer when i was like 4 in 1990. Since then I've owned many consoles and PCs, and enjoyed all kinds of games, although I think my favourites tend to be platformers (whether the old school or more modern ones), adventure, real time strategy, a bit of FPS/action...never got into RPG much (dabbled in it much) since I also don't have the patience. I actually prefer at least somewhat linear games, since getting lost sort of annoys me. I'm not a huge multiplayer fan because I generally get caned, and just annoying experiences with people cheating. It could still be fun though. I did enjoy the old LAN parties though haha.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Tekken, PES, Trivial Pursuit, Pacman, Mashed.

Types of games I like are one's like Assassin's Creed or God of War etc.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Major issue in which kickstarter is helping us by doing a solid is..independent game development.
I started gaming in king quest 1 and binged sierra from there, then all things baldurs gate, divinity series (Divinityriginal Sin is the sh*t, it lets you do anything with their set of rules, i love it to bits),1st dragon age,morrowind,dreamfall TLJ,planescape torrment,nox,.. also strategy/building games (transport tycoon, red alert 2, commandos,age of empires,..) and puzzle solving games (hidden object games are not puzzles popcap!) ,mysteries,..basically anything that lets me use my mind.. Or button smashers ^^ like fight games or silly race games (for playing in co-op)

But A) I'm a pc gamer and most of the games i play are just not well suited to play on consoles.Why would I, I have 102 buttons on my keyboard..why would I want to use however many a controller has .And the games that could/should be are just LOUSY portsfrom console to pc and/or mainstreamed until the point where they alienate their initial core target group - publishers,I'm looking at you -

Dragon age inquisition anyone?marketed as going back to their roots with an interface not even slightly appropriate for pc and a "special new strategic mode for the non-action oriented type of player" with LESS options than DAII (which was again worse than DAO). Sure I get that you want to make money, but please don't insult my intelligence by slapping RPG on everything that has a skill tree and expect me to pay for it.
(sorry, I derailed, it happens ^^)

B) A lot of games are stupid.I don't mean not fun (although, some of them are very cringeworthy), but just..dumbed down.From the controls used to the language and the stories or logic/physics systems. Because of crowdfunding a lot of really good AA games are coming out after what feels a drought of intelligent gaming.One of these games is Div:OS which I already mentioned.Apart from Larian Studios en Swen Vincke being awesome one of the reasons their games are so great is that they don't insult your intelligence.Their previous games were all rushed by publishers which is why they had to make some calls they are still not happy about.D:OS is the first full TB RPG (co-op possible) they ever released, and you are basically only limited in if you come up and try something or not.The rules are made to be broken, if something is there you can interact with it, ice freezes water (and blood hihi) ,fire melts it, puddle + lightning = stun, poison cloud + fire = boom.Crafting system is also just put shit together, branch + knife = stick,you find a cooking pot use it as a helmet or cook in it, do whatever.Actions have consequences, there is a way to finish the games even if you kill everyone (which you can ^^).One thing they refused to do was add in quest markers.You have a journal, where you can go read about quests.But other than that, you're on your own.Go where you want, but careful, this way is instadeath without warning xD 

- the bitching and moaning of people - how do i know where to go, which quests to take if no question mark appears, this game is hard, i don't like the classless system,there is too much choice (for big fat P's as we tend to be classless is the bomb, if you want a rogue/witch combo, go ahead  , I die too much,..

-> these are the people most games are made for,it's horrendous if you like video games but do not belong to that group because you end up playing 15yr old crappy looking games xD that are still so much better than what came out from 2003-2013

Swen Vincke @ Larian Studios | A blog about successful independent game development (head of larian studios has a fantastic blog with insights in publishing,developing,the business side of games)﻿


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Most of the time I play Minecraft with my buddies, but I absolutely loveee jrpgs when playing on my PS3 such as final fantasy or rune factory or kingdom hearts ~


----------



## Harlequin Foxfire (Dec 19, 2013)

I mostly play RPG (both JRPG and ARPG); Fallout, TES, Fable, Mass Effect, Dragon Age, KOTOR, The Witcher, Dark Souls, Final Fantasy, etc. 

I also adore interactive drama, such as Heavy Rain (all-time favourite) and exploration games (such as The Stanley Parable), and The Sims is still a guilty pleasure, I've been playing it since the age of 8 and it still amuses me.

The only genres I really avoid are sports, racing and MOBAs, I've never really been able to get into fighter and I'm very picky with FPS games (Bioshock, Half-Life, etc. being some of the few that I really enjoy).


----------



## PSI Freeze (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm INTP and I happen to really like Nintendo. I also like Mega Man, Phoenix Wright, and Professor Layton. But if I had to ever pick a favorite franchise, I'd choose MOTHER. 

Also I forgot to add: I kinda like Telltales games too and some Tales of every now and then. And a bit of Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Back in the day when I played Nintendo, I always gravitated towards Tetris. Contemporary games on Xbox I find I like are Hexic and Bejeweled. But I'm not exactly big on video games as an adult.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

A fascinating thread that will always interest me due to my interest in both psychology and game design. I'd go by cog.fncts instead of pure E <-> I if I were you, but we can go like this as well:

ISFj or in other words FiSe- Let's analyse this a bit, shall we?

I -> yes, I do prefer singleplayer games or solo elements within online games. It's just that I find freedom when I'm alone(there isn't anyone to judge you, criticise you or do anything stupid{read: human}). And I'm big on freedom. But I also appreciate the presence of chat while playing(such as, f.e., Diablo 3 has or why I play solo centric MMOs like SWTOR or TSW). I am not an introvert, but neither am I an extrovert. I am closer to introvert just because of all stupid things people do to each other, limited freedoms etc. An ambivert if you will.

S -> There are quite some things when we're talking about S. First of all, I LOVE what I call "kinectic action". In other words when you can feel your swing land or when the horde of pointless daemons just vanishes before your might. Games that don't provide this aren't exactly spurned or shunned, but they certainly do offer me less of entertainment value. Next, I like combat oriented things. I don't like to craft, I don't like to build and I don't like to manage. Like a WC3 footman would say "Grab your sword and fight the Horde!". Really, yes. Further I like consistent games. Games that don't suddenly change tracks or the types of gameplay they (seemingly) offer. The best example of this blunder would Age of Conan after Tortage. It's another bloody game after it! Finally, yes I like linear and high quality games that I will remember until I die. Games such as BG 2 or DS 2 or KoTOR 2 or TSW or SWTOR. A lot of twos innit? I have ABSOLUTELY no use for mental master...strike, yes master strike! that the games such as Minecraft allow you. The point of such a game is literally beyond me. It is highly repulsive to me.

F -> I wouldn't exactly say that F preference is what is stated in the OP. T, hell yeah, because in order to achieve what's written about T, you need to number crunch(Ti), organise(Te), perhaps both. But F? Yes, I'd agree that we'd appreciate a simple game where mechanics don't get in your way over the other way around. But, it's my belief that there is something more here. Especially when talking about Fi: story and relatability. I don't know about the rest of you FiSe's (or indeed FiNe's), but I CAN'T PLAY a game that I CAN'T CONNECT with! It's futile. I drop it immediately. That's where the story focus comes in. I think that every F in the existence(especially FiSe and FiNe's) can corroborate my words: IT'S THE STORY THAT I WILL REMEMBER FROM A GAME. Be it that the way it makes you feel is authentic(Fe) or that you can connect on a deep level and particulary live vicariously through your character(Fi). The latter part is *VERY* *IMPORTANT *to me!

J -> to be quite frank the j/p dichotomy is kinda laughable to me, but ok I'll answer it. Yes, I do prefer Fi stuff over Se stuff. That much is obvious. The best example is what really makes Diablo 2 and Dungeon Siege 2 different. D2 is more of a Se(Ti) affair while DS2 is more of a SeFi, perhaps even FiSe affair. Try to guess which one I prefer...

Ultimately, this is a kind of game I prefer playing:

Baldur's Gate
Icewind Dale
Knights of The Old Republic
The Old Republic
The Secret World
.
.
.

See the pattern? Which ultimately proves your theory correct! So, well done OP! Adulations! Stay clear of the green perpendicular!


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

I've only 'finished' a few games in my life. (Started a TON.) Not counting games you don't really finish, like Sims. (Sims, I think, is an exception, because there's a thousand different ways to play, from 'design my house' to 'how many ways can I kill my Sims' to playing entire dynasties and seeing how successful they can be.

But for the ones WITH an end point? This is gonna show my age:

Baldur's Gate series, including Neverwinter Nights.
Diablo II
World of Warcraft, yep, pre multiplayer
Elder Scrolls (pre-Oblivion)
Dragon Age, all of 'em. 

The only theme I can see is open world, in most cases, multiple quests, ranging from plot to mining and gathering fetch quests. Solo, definitely. But also, an interesting story and characters. It helps if there's some replay value based on the choice you make, or the character you play (LOVE Dragon Age for this. Very few RPG's play well after the first time, since you already know the plot and I'm not interested in simply improving my time/score.)

And I'm an INTP.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

kannbrown said:


> I've only 'finished' a few games in my life. (Started a TON.) Not counting games you don't really finish, like Sims. (Sims, I think, is an exception, because there's a thousand different ways to play, from 'design my house' to 'how many ways can I kill my Sims' to playing entire dynasties and seeing how successful they can be.
> 
> But for the ones WITH an end point? This is gonna show my age:
> 
> ...


You should try those MMOs I listed. Don't worry, they're not of EQ Lineage(lol!). TSW, SWTOR and ESO are more like Online Singleplayer games. All three are VERY memorable, it's difficult to say which one the most. TSW is just strange, SWTOR is straight from Bioware and ESO is...Elder Scrolls. Trust me, only the highest quality passes at my QA...

edit: post Oblivion TES sure does suck, don't it? I mean, I can't even understand Skyrim and I LOVE TES. And from what I can I see, neither does my sis(she is something N) and she loved Oblivion. Anyhow, I think that Skyrim is especially evident as...crap of the lowest form masquerading as "TES" game when you actually compare it to Morrowind or Daggerfall.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Zelda and Starfox are my all-time favorites.


----------



## raminan (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm INFP and I like (easy) RPGs and (easy) platformers for consoles.

I HATE survival and FPS games.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

raminan said:


> I'm INFP and I like (easy) RPGs and (easy) platformers for consoles.
> 
> I HATE survival and FPS games.


I'm sorry but everything you just wrote makes me want to barf.nothing personal, just a deep hatred for console rpg's


----------



## ChrisTheRipper (Apr 27, 2014)

Was lurking around the forums and decided to post around to open myself up a bit. Then this forum topic resonated with me - since I love video-games and I am quite selective about them.

Lately I have been pressured by real life and I have observed a trigger for Te development. I have always been a fan of the zombie/post-apocalyptic genre, so in this light I have created playing something that has to do with being as efficient as possible becomes enjoyable. Passed Fallout 3 at last, after years of having it lay on a side, since the DLCs were too entertaining for me to continue with the main quest, and I play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series. (however the latter is more of a shooter than a rpg, however nonetheless immersive enough with the right mods). 
Now I guess the inferior Te manifests itself by me attempting to be as strategic and organized as possible against the possible threats, sometimes I end up having way too many saved resources or unused guns in the end, just because of over-thinking. In a videogame where everything seems to tangible, Te is more easily trained than in real life. 

So in the end I guess RPGs are what I personally prefer the most. Also, I guess games not necessarily following the same patterns, however empowering the player by the use of consequences as a result of one's selective actions. (The Walking Dead [telltale]). I invested some months on Garrys Mod and 2 or 3 years on Minecraft, back when it used to be Alpha. (so open-minded/sandbox ones as well). Weird game for this list GTA San Andreas for its powerful nostalgia and SAMP Roleplay possibility (kind of open-world too). Half Life 1,2 for the amazing story (quite fast-paced, I tire quickly of those sequences)

other game examples: Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout: New Vegas, Pathologic, Vampire The Masquerade Bloodliness, System Shock 2, Bioshock etc.


----------



## moretap (May 20, 2015)

I like adventure games the most.

Especially the more visual and atmospheric ones, like Kentucky Route Zero, Botanicula, Mechinarium, Primordia.

So that is single player, linear, simple easy to get experience, and focused on design (particularly visual).


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Don't know my type yet, but I'm big into story rich games, so much so that I've come to hate Skyrim's campaign. Beyond that, casual FPS games like Bioshock Infinite are pretty good. But I also love stealth games, more than FPS, and it's why Dishonored is my favorite non-RPG game so far. As for RPGs, I'm a big fan of Mass Effect, 1 and 2 at least, and Dragon Age 2 for its unique storytelling.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ENTP. I go through phases where I like certain kinds of games over others. When I do manage to play games I might dabble in a MMO for a while and then switch to a card game like hearthstone or go to a RTS like StarCraft/C&C or a turn based strategy game like Civ. I can't stay committed very long to any game.


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

Individual taste wins over MBTI here imo. I used to play WoW, and a few other MMO's for that matter. Only problem is I can't stay interested in the game long enough to do really well in them. Currently playing a shooter and an RPG.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Don't know my type yet, but I'm big into story rich games, so much so that I've come to hate Skyrim's campaign. Beyond that, casual FPS games like Bioshock Infinite are pretty good. But I also love stealth games, more than FPS, and it's why Dishonored is my favorite non-RPG game so far. As for RPGs, I'm a big fan of Mass Effect, 1 and 2 at least, and Dragon Age 2 for its unique storytelling.


c'mon DA:O > DAII on storytelling (not that DAII deserves the bad rep it gets, apart of the rehashed dungeon floor plans it was quite enjoyable):happy:


----------



## adderall (Jul 6, 2015)

I think League of Legends is a horrifying game to play. I prefer Dota 2 personally. 
Very hurtful communities the both of them.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

dwelfusius said:


> c'mon DA:O > DAII on storytelling (not that DAII deserves the bad rep it gets, apart of the rehashed dungeon floor plans it was quite enjoyable):happy:


As far as an overarching story? You might win that argument. As far as dynamic and altering character interactions? Not even close.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, I personally LOVE to play games with horror or mystery themes, like the first Silent Hill, Heavy Rain, Indigo Prophecy, etc.

I always like games that have a slightly off-beat feel, and place a lot of emphasis on narrative.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Story. That's about all that matters to me.

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, The Last Of Us, the Zelda series, Bioshock, Fire Emblem...yeah. Those are all games I'm big on.

Also a lot of RPGMaker games (Wadanohara, The Gray Garden, Yume Nikki...which actually does't have a story???).


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't play many games... but my favorites include:

The Last of Us
Grand Theft Auto
Madden
Resident Evil
The old NBA Live Games
Uncharted


----------



## tinylili (Mar 18, 2017)

Youre a saint, i relate to everythihng you said and hey guess what, one of my many games is Diablo. Hands down to you my friend.


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

ISTP here.
For what it's worth my steam library is:
2 City-builders 
12 Grand-strategy (overwhelmingly Paradox games)
4 Total-war (798 hours on Empire FML)
3 FPS (I mainly play M&B:W Napoleonic Wars and Verdun)
Silent Hunter IV and V (SH5 is playable if you add about 5GBs of mods)
Kerbal Space Program and Rust.


----------



## Vanilla Pudding Snack (Mar 26, 2017)

heymoon said:


> i'm an ISFP and I can't really handle fighting/shooting games or anything like that, so I just stick with Nintendo and stuff. i know zelda can get kind of violent, and there's super smash bros. but that's the most intense I'll get. i love cute games like animal crossing and tomodachi life that don't really have a purpose, except they're just fun to play. i'll admit that i love the pokemon games just because of the pokemon themselves lol. tloz also has a special place in my heart, but i'm not really sure why?? i guess i just find comfort in hitting strange bug-like creatures with a sword.
> 
> I think everyone can appreciate games like the sims for different reasons. i've never played before (i don't have a compatible pc :/) but i'd love to. just the idea of creating your own characters and getting to see them live their lives sounds like so much fun. and then there's all those fun customization features??? Aaaaaaaaaa


I'm ISFP and I relate to this soooo much. I really only play fighty-shooty games if my partner or friends want to. My favorite games are definitely more open-ended like Tomodachi life, animal crossing, harvest moon/story of seasons, and minecraft (I mostly stick to the building and cooking stuff) and I'm a sucker for customization. I do get in the mood to play JRPG's and RPG's once in a while, but my favorite parts are the social and relationship aspects, especially in series like Persona. Even in games like Fallout, I max out charisma and try to avoid conflicts... XD


----------



## thatweirdnerd (Jun 24, 2017)

INTP, I like games that give you new challenges every time and make you solve some puzzles to proceed. An open world is fantastic if it is included but, don't expect much. For example : Portal, Half - Life, Fallout Series, Skyrim and other games similar to that


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

The Whirlwind said:


> Hi. I've been thinking lately, and came up with a sort of reasoning as to why certain people prefer certain games to others, and I think it can be traced (to a degree) back to MBTI.
> 
> Basically, I've equated a certain gameplay style/experience to each temperament (?)
> 
> ...


Battlefield is more of an ESFP not ESTP, same for CoD.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

The first game I really got into was a Zelda clone but I never had a Nintendo console to the first DS and even then I only played OoT 2 years ago on the 3DS which I enjoyed but back then I was really into the FF games. FF has gone downhill since X but I moved onto other JRPGs starting with the Atelier games which I found really enjoyable but thats more to do with being a fan of moe/yuri anime. Went through a Tales phase and though they are more fun gameplay wise only Abyss really stood out (though I haven't gotten far in Symphonia yet which is the most popular) and now I'm really getting into the Shin Megami Tensei games (playing Strange Journey) which are criminally underrated and overshadowed by Persona (not bad games but Tarter Sauce was so boring). I plan to play FE:A at some point but I don't have much exp with SRPGs besides Disgaea. As well as Atlus other games. Want to get into the Souls Games and made a bit of progress in DeS till I lost my save. 

Outside of JRPGs I liked 3D platformers like Ratchet & Clank and the Tomb Raiders and want to try the Nintendo ones. Loved Silent Hill but I never played much Resident Evil but I want to. Loved the original Metal Gear Solid and would like to play more Stealth games. I'm not too bad at fighting games but can't be bothered making the investment to git gud. Also used to play an Undead Warlock in WoW but it was tok much of a time investment.

Edit: looks like I already replied to this thread though not much has changed.


----------



## overlordofpizza (Jun 15, 2015)

ISTP

My top games are Bloodborne and Thief Gold/The Dark Project and The Metal Age.
Bloodborne is everything I ever wanted in a game. Interesting lore, the need for technical skill and timing, clear objectives, the aesthetic, and character building options for your playstyle. That's not all, but it's all I care to think about right now.

Other than those, these are the games I've put the most effort into:

Dishonored
Borderlands
Bioshock
Dark Souls
Resistance
Ratchet and Clank
Spyro
Last of Us
Uncharted..1 and 2
Jak
Crash
Kingdom Hearts
Resident Evil
Overwatch

Pull what themes you want from those.


----------

